# Stoneware Repair



## old.s.bottles (May 27, 2012)

I just won a local jug on ebay which I am really excited about. Unfortunately it has a few chips and a couple hairline cracks. Is there any go to guy or gal who specializes in stoneware repair? Thanks


----------



## NYCFlasks (May 27, 2012)

Have collected local stoneware for 40 years, and if you can live with the lines and a few chips, do it.
 Restored/repaired pieces can be a bug a boo when the time comes to sell it.  I am selling a collection for a dear friend, who lost her husband (another dear friend), who collected and loved to get everything restored.  I have noticed that it is common for a damaged, but unrestored piece to bring the same or better price as a fixed one, where the damage is comparable to the repair.
 The only time I would say fix it is if you can not display it, unless it is fixed.  For example, I have an early LI piece, c.1830 which was missing the entire base, and it would not stand upright, the only way it would stand was upside down, on its mouth.  I had a base put on it so that I could put it on the shelf.
 I have another early one, summer of 1839 only, from Brooklyn.  It was dug by Mike Hoffman, in pieces, and only about 3/4 of it was found, thankfully, the mark and decoration were complete, and that one has been fixed.  Jim Jack did that one, back about 90.
 One other, the base was blown out, but had almost all the pieces, just missing a few on the underside of the bottom, there is a ugly line around the base where it broke, but I did not get it fixed, as it displays fine, very unique, it says "Mother Loves You" on it.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts on the matter. I don't EVER plan on selling but will still hold off on having it repaired as you recommend.


----------

